# sore calves



## Savage (12 Jun 2007)

k so when i run/walk for a very short period of time, the bottom back parts of my calves start burning and the pain in excrutiating. i just had my interview and apptitude test today and i really need to continue on my training, but running just hurts and it discourages me. if i have to i will fight through the pain but id rather not have any pain if possible.

does anyone know whats wrong with my calves or how to fix this problem


----------



## scoutfinch (12 Jun 2007)

Stretch well before running.... always.


----------



## Savage (12 Jun 2007)

i have been stretching but it seems that nothing works. what kind of stretches are recomended


----------



## Munxcub (12 Jun 2007)

Have you recently increased the volume of running you do? Dramatically increased I mean. If so, give it a few days rest (keep stretching tho) and then jump back in. Make sure to stretch some before but a ton after a run (when you're nice and warm and whatnot). I found that once I increased the volume of running I did my calves locked right up and were very painful. Took it easy for about a week, then just "toughed out" what was left of the pain and it was fine. (that's just my personal story of a similar event, I am not a medical professional, YMMV)


----------



## scoutfinch (12 Jun 2007)

Try drinking tonic water several hours before running.  The quinine in it will help deal with calf muscle cramping.

My favourite lower leg stretch is to stand on my toes on a stair and then let my heel drop down as far as it can go and hold it for 10 seconds.  It gives a good stable stretch.


----------



## Docherty (12 Jun 2007)

I HAD the same problem, but I was shown a stretch that has solved it.  

1. Stand facing a wall
2. Have your left or right foot in front, the other behind (you should be lunging right now and your front toe should be about 5-10cm away from the wall)
3. Try to touch your knee against the wall, if it doesn't touch, bring your front foot closer to the wall.

The reason you get this pain is because there is pressure squeezing your nerve, if you "take the pain" your foot is going to go numb. I was told it doesn't cause damage if my foot goes numb, but it isn't reccommended.  Everything I have told you was told to me by a sports therapist.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (12 Jun 2007)

Also, go to your local Running Room or similar store and get properly fitted for running shoes. Many people don't realize the importance of having the right shoe for your foot/stance/stride.

Having bad or old/tired shoes is often overlooked as a primary reason for sports injury. Determining if the shoes are part of the problem should be the first step. 

Good luck,

CAW


----------



## medicineman (12 Jun 2007)

+1 CAW - any (good) physioterrorist will look at your shoes before or as they look at you.  If  the shoes are old or you just picked them up off the shelf, you should go somewhere like the Running Room or Runner's Choice and have someone fit you with a shoe that goes well with your feet, your ankles/lower legs and your biomechanics.  Also - consult either your physician and or a therapist (physio or sports med) - it's pretty difficult to diagnose and treat anything over the internet, not to mention it's just bad medicine.

MM


----------



## The_Falcon (13 Jun 2007)

SEE YOUR DOCTOR, it could be nothing more than you just need to stretch etc., it could be something much more serious like Exertional Compartment Syndrome (google is your friend).  If your doctor is not the greatest in the sports medicine field, ask to be referred to someone who is.  Believe me I am talking from experience.  I had similar issues (I have/had ECS), and yes it is a big deal (I eventually required surgery because I didn't get the problem addressed when I first noticed it)



			
				Maverick894 said:
			
		

> The reason you get this pain is because there is pressure squeezing your nerve, if you "take the pain" your foot is going to go numb. I was told it doesn't cause damage if my foot goes numb, but it isn't reccommended.  Everything I have told you was told to me by a sports therapist.



And that pressure is caused by fluid buliding up in the muscles due to the fascia not expanding.  Your sport therapist is an idiot if he told you it doesn't cause any damage.  The fluid build up not only occludes the nerve signals, but also the blood vessels (not good),  it can also cause a visicious positive reinforcement cycle (fluid builds up, can't clear out, causing more fluid to build up and so on).  Not to mention the it can cause tears in the muslce fibre (thats where the fluid is buliding up).  

FYI

This is where the army sent me to get a defenitive diagnosis for ECS and to discuss treatment options http://www.semisportmed.com/hm/ 

article on from them on lower leg pain http://www.semisportmed.com/hm/Articles/200311-1.htm


----------



## adaminc (16 Jun 2007)

Any of you here ever try barefoot running? I know a person at school who does it, he has some fancy shoe's and the sole is only like a few mm thick, just enough to protect from stepping on sharp things and crap like that.

I've read that people in other countries where shoe's arent so popular, they on average have better foot health, and I've thought about trying barefoot running, but even time I go to talk to someone who runs, they're all like, "YOU NEED PROPER ARCH SUPPORT", but I wonder about all the people who dont have shoe's and are amazing runners, and dont have flat feet either. Anyways, let me know what you think.


----------



## Crisco (19 Jun 2007)

CdnArtyWife said:
			
		

> Also, go to your local Running Room or similar store and get properly fitted for running shoes. Many people don't realize the importance of having the right shoe for your foot/stance/stride.
> 
> Having bad or old/tired shoes is often overlooked as a primary reason for sports injury. Determining if the shoes are part of the problem should be the first step.
> 
> ...



Listen to him. I recently was running in cross trainers which a dumb sales person said were good for running, and started getting sore calves at the back. I went to a new store and bought a beater(cheap) pair of runners and had them fitted by a sales person and bam, bye bye calve pains. Shoes are probably more likely to cause you pain in the calves from running than stretching, but never eliminate the X factor. Shoes often wear down fast too when doing moderate runs so watch out for that.


----------



## valleygal (29 Jun 2007)

I went to the RUNNING ROOM and had my runners I was using (new bought them in April) looked at. I was told the reason why my shins and calves were likely aching, was b/c my shoes were too small for running. They should have been 1/2 size bigger.  So after a 45 min assessment, I got fitted for new ones.  That was 2 weeks ago and the pain was instantly gone and now I run like the wind!  The shoes make *ALL* the difference in the world.  I agree with going to the Running Room...they are amazing!   ;D  Also I would suggest running on a treadmill for the first few runs, it is less impact then a hard surface such as a track or cement!


----------



## RetiredRoyal (1 Jul 2007)

when i started upping my mile's in order to complete a 10k I had the same problem. My calves would got so sore and tight during a run that my right foot went completely numb. I did a 10k clinic at the running room and they taught us to stretch lightly at the beginning of a training run, then stop after 10 minutes and stretch at least your calves more completely if you can. 

I know, the staff don't usually let you stop to stretch halfway through a run in BMQ or anywwhere else and if you're in a race, this doesn't work. Its a suggestion for you personal training time.

During my LSD runs, this worked well as my body became accustomed to the greater loads.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (2 Jul 2007)

Savage, punctuation and capitals are good things.  Maybe using them will make your posts easier to read.  Here is some advice on shoes (snipped out from another post I made a few months ago):

If you have not had a foot-strike or gait analysis done, get either the military physiotherapists or a reputable shop (Running Room is good) to do one for you to recommend shoes if a change in your footwear is required - even if brand new, the wrong shoes for your pronation pattern and weight distribution will injure you.  If you can, go to the Running Room (10% discount for military) and chat with the folks there - someone may be able to look at the way you run and make some recommendations.  I find the staff there to be usually very knowledgeable, ready to sell you the right shoe, not just the most expensive one.

If you can't run while you are healing, get on the elliptical runner, stationary bike and start swimming.  You should balance these activities with each other anyhow and swimming is a fantastic way to stay whole-body fit, no matter how good a shape you are in.  One method many believe is best to burn fat is the LSD - Long Slow Distance method.  Work at 50-60% of your max heart rate (normally 220 minus your age will give you an approx MHR in beats per minute) for a sustained time of 40+ minutes per session.  However, there are differing opinions out there - http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0846/is_7_24/ai_n13606403.  In either case, sign out a heart rate monitor from PSP or buy one (Polar is the best brand I have found) which will let you make sure you are putting the proper effort into your workouts but not overtraining, and get one of the fitness instructors to work out a program for you.  Do circuit training and calisthenics as well, and jump rope if you can based on your pain tolerance.

Look at this and other sites to learn more about the biomechanics of your legs and feet - http://www.drpribut.com/sports/sportframe.html.  
There are lots of methods out there, but don't injure yourself needlessly.  FYI I am a long-time runner with some fairly serious lower limb issues that cause a lot of pain if I don't take care of them.

I would not buy any shoes from a place like Athlete's World, SportChek or Footlocker, particularly if you are unsure of what you are looking for as the salespeople in these places are usually not very knowledgeable and they deal more in 'fashion' athletic shoes than 'real' runners.

If you are heavier and have an overpronation issues, you need a motion control or stability shoe, if you under-pronate you need cushioning.  A lot of people do not have a neutral gait.  Here are some good resources to read up on pronation/supination:

http://www.thefinalsprint.com/2006/12/foot-type-pronation-and-the-choosing-the-right-shoes/
http://www.runningwarehouse.com/learningcenter/PickShoe.html

I find New Balance to be the best in terms of options, sizes including width differences and a lot of their shoes are stability/motion control.  I have tried Brooks, Adidas, Fila and Mizuno, but sworn by New Balance shoes for more than 10 years now (with Mizuno a close second as a backup pair).  Many New Balance models are particularly suited to heavier runners as well.  Browse through the shoes under "motion control" and "stability" for a look.  

http://www.newbalance.com/productbrowser/product.html?product_type=shoe&gender=Men&sport=Running

Your shoes will break down inside and become worn out even though soles and outsides will look functional - depending on the amount you run, you may get as little as 6 months from a pair.  My knees always let me know when it's time to start thinking about a new pair.  You should try to overlap your shoes - when you get new ones, run in them a little at a time as they may give you blisters or some pain when you are first getting used to them.  If you only run occasionally you will get more life out of them.  It can be expensive, but with running shoes, if you have foot/knee/alignment/pain problems, you get what you pay for - you can run in $20 shoes from Giant Tiger but may pay for it in pain.  

Best of luck, hope you can solve your problem soon.


----------

